# Hello From Florida



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* doczerothree. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## slysteeler (Sep 2, 2009)

Another Florida Member - Hi everyone!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

